# Anzahl der Zeilen in CSV-Datei auslesen



## folio (10. Juni 2004)

Hi,

ich habe eine CSV-Datei mit vielen Zeilen. Welche Funktion zählt die Anzahl der Zeilen, ist also praktisch das Gegenstück zu Mysql_num_rows?


mfg

folio


----------



## Sven Petruschke (10. Juni 2004)

```
$zeilen = file('datei.csv');
echo 'Anzahl Zeilen: ' . count($zeilen);
```
Des Weiteren kannst Du mit $zeilen[4] beispielsweise auf den Inhalt der Zeile *5* zugreifen.

--> [phpf]file[/phpf]
--> [phpf]count[/phpf]

snuu


----------



## folio (11. Juni 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe, es klappt!


----------

